# Getting worried! How long should it take to clear Customs??



## BR183

Hi, I bought a Philip Bruce Clay Rarebird Falcon Custom electric guitar from a fellow in Dallas Texas. He shipped the guitar via USPS on Feb1st and gave me the tracking number. The guitar reached Customs on Feb4. I have checked both Canada Post and USPS daily to check the status and there has been no update since Feb 4? I called both Canadapost as well as USPS and that is the last info they have and say it is in Customs for clearing. I have never had a guitar take more than 24 hours to clear. I tried calling Canada Customs and their automated system says that I should contact Canadapost? Any suggestions??


----------



## kat_

I once had a keyboard take a full month to clear.


----------



## Tim Plains

Yikes! I'd just keep trying Canada Customs until you speak with a live person. I've only had one guitar delivered from the states and it cleared Customs within a matter of hours. I don't know anything about the guitar that you bought. Does it have any rare/endangered woods on it? That might be why.


----------



## BR183

Nothing unusual about it.....Neck through body design, maple, flame maple wings, rosewood fretboard?


----------



## edward

I bought a guitar in the States last fall and it took over a week to clear Customs in Toronto. In the past it has been faster but not my most recent experience.


----------



## vasthorizon

I have a guitar coming in from the states right now. I am nervous as well but it was sent through UPS and I think it's with customs now.

I heard stories of people waiting for a full month for their packages to be released.


----------



## pickslide

Don't worry about it. I have an amp that was shipped to me with USPS on Jan 26 and it just got to customs in Canada yesterday. I usually expect about 2 weeks when I have something shipped with USPS ground.


----------



## al3d

My last ALLPARTS shippement was stuck 27 days in Customs..so no worries...10 days from Texas would have been incredibly fast anyway


----------



## vasthorizon

Do you guys know what it the tracking status should say once it clears customs?


----------



## dwagar

I've had very little luck with their online tracking. I seem to have the stuff in hand before they get around to updating their site.


----------



## zach5150

I'm in Texas, and I've shipped equipment back and forth to Canada in the past. It's been a few years though, so with all new terror laws, I'm sure things have changed. We don't want terroristic guitars crossing the border you know!  

Anyway, it seems like I remember that UPS and FedEx are better for cross the border stuff. I think it may clear customs faster? I could be way off...not sure, and in this case it doesn't help the original poster; But, I just thought I'd mention it in case some of you want to look into it for any future deals.


----------



## fraser

vasthorizon said:


> Do you guys know what it the tracking status should say once it clears customs?


itll say something like "out for delivery"- however the usps tracking is dismal at times- ive had the item in my hand while the website says its still clearing customs.
the last few times ive had things sent to me theres been nothing after its in customs.
ive had things clear immediately, other times its been a week-


----------



## Samsquantch

My Les Paul coming from California took 5 days to clear customs. You never know if it's gonna be fast or slow. Kind of a crap shoot, which is why I prefer to do business domestically.


----------



## Samsquantch

vasthorizon said:


> Do you guys know what it the tracking status should say once it clears customs?


"International item released from Customs for processing by Canada Post"


----------



## smorgdonkey

BR183 said:


> Hi, I bought a Philip Bruce Clay Rarebird Falcon Custom electric guitar from a fellow in Dallas Texas. He shipped the guitar via USPS on Feb1st and gave me the tracking number. The guitar reached Customs on Feb4. I have checked both Canada Post and USPS daily to check the status and there has been no update since Feb 4? I called both Canadapost as well as USPS and that is the last info they have and say it is in Customs for clearing. I have never had a guitar take more than 24 hours to clear. I tried calling Canada Customs and their automated system says that I should contact Canadapost? Any suggestions??


Don't worry. Things can take a lot of time in Customs. Don't call Canada Post because they have nothing to do with it until it gets into their hands for delivery. Do continue to check the tracking system because it will show up when Canada Post scans the barcode. I've had them come fast and I've had them take forever. You are better off just relaxing until it arrives because Customs is its own entity.

I hope that you are ready for the tax bill though...whatever sales taxes and gst equal in your province on the declared value of the item plus $5.00 brokerage fee from Canada Post...which would be a $60-$100 charge for FedEx or UPS depending upon the value, weight and so on of the item.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

The difference in timing with the shippers like UPS and Fedex etc is that they have a pre clearance on many items and you of course pay for that in the fee. They will charge a brokerage fee. With regular mail it has to be inspected and it can end up in a big pile and can take days sometimes to clear. It will get to you eventually but can take a few weeks from that distance sometimes


----------



## Stonesy

I have had stuff arrive in four business days and up to four weeks. 
Sometimes tracking is very accurate, sometimes not.
Sometimes I have had to pay GST & PST and sometimes not.


----------



## Ship of fools

*Another thing*

They say it is in Customs, but that might mean that it is in there customs office and once it comes across the border unless there are any issuses with collection of fee's can add a few days I am sure that it must be clearing the custom house and is on its way to Canada post.Ship


----------



## keto

It's ridiculous. I ordered some small transistors (BC109C's for you pedal geeks) from Romania and had them in my hand in a week (yesterday). Ordered other stuff the same day from the USA that I won't see for a while I expect.


----------



## guitarzzan

Buddy, I certainly hopes this helps you and/or gives you peace of mind. I bought a guitar through eBay from the USA on Monday April 16/12, arrived from Reno Nevada to San Francisco California on the 18th of April, got to CBSA (CanadaCustoms) Vancouver on Friday April 20/12. So far so good eh? Well, it stayed in a Canada Post warehouse to be reviewed by customs officials for one week and four hours until Friday April 27/12. Yesterday, on Sat. April 28th, it was released to Canada Post for processing in the morning and done being processed later yesterday. Apparently now, because it was sent USPS International Priority, I just might get it tomorrow, Monday April 30th. All together INCLUDING the week that CBSA workers jammed with it, or???, IF it arrives tomorrow, that'll be ten working days. The seller said it would take "6 to 10 working days" by USPS International Priority. You mentioned that UPS or FedEx is faster, but I've heard of "broker fees" that are sustantial amounts that way. See, nuthin's free. You want it faster, you must be willing to pay extra for that. My seller has sold numerous guitars to Canada and said USPS International Priority is the way they always do it. Best of luck to ya.


----------



## guitarzzan

Well buddy, I certainly hope this helps you ease your worried mind. I bought a guitar from the States on Monday April 16/12; it was sent via USPS International Priority which stated that it should arrive within "6 to 10 working days". It arrived in Vancouver BC on Friday April 20th. So far so good eh? It sat in a Canada Post warehouse waiting "...to be reviewed by CBSA (CanadaCustoms) officials." for ONE WEEK & 4 HOURS until Friday April 27th when it was "released to Canada Post for processing" on Saturday April 28th in the morning. Later Saturday, it was "processed in Richmond BC". Since it was sent International Priority, it should be here in Ontario by Monday April 30th 2012. If I DO receive it Monday (TOMORROW), I'll be able to sleep at night again, and the seller's estimate would be correct..."...6 to 10 working days..." and I'll be happy as anybody with a 2011 Fender American Deluxe Stratocaster HSS in Sunset Metallic could be. I hope this sheds some light on your situation. Moral being BE PREPARED FOR CBSA TO "REVIEW" IT FROM AN HOUR TO A MONTH. If it IS late, and you did NOT send it via private courier like FedEx or UPS, it is at a Canada Postal Warehouse waiting to be reviewed by customs and there ain't nuthin' you can do about it whatsoever. As far as the opposite goes (from Canada to the U.S.A.), I have no idea...depends on US Customs and how efficient they are. Best of luck to you. Take care down there.


----------

